# Kitec O-rings. Source?



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Has anyone found some specs on O-rings suitable for replacing Kitec O-rings? I have a pending job that I don't want to start without having at least 12 o-rings suitable for 5/8" Kitec fittings.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

CaberTosser said:


> Has anyone found some specs on O-rings suitable for replacing Kitec O-rings? I have a pending job that I don't want to start without having at least 12 o-rings suitable for 5/8" Kitec fittings.


Between you and I, I would use Shark Bites before trying to salvage Kitec fittings. That said, neither repair would be legal.

Mark


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Unfortunately Kitec has to be sealed on the inner part of the pex. On the east coast we can get adapters from kitec to pex at Northeast Equipment. We have a hard time with the 5/8" though


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe they are made of a rare material called Unobtaineum....


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I think I got a whole bucket of that o ring junk that has been sitting in my store room for a decade....

We only did one job with it on one house but I would not trust the stuff.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

ToUtahNow said:


> Between you and I, I would use Shark Bites before trying to salvage Kitec fittings. That said, neither repair would be legal.
> 
> Mark


Shark bites and acorns are a no-no on kitec for the reason Tim stated, would be hard to find 5/8" anyway...

Our Supply houses used to spec out heating systems with kitec and acorn fittings. It's been years and we're still cleaning up the mess.

IPEX still makes a variant of kitec for use as air lines. I think it's called duratec or something like that; it uses the same basic fitting system. The o-rings should match


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Duratec. Bingo.

It's made with high density polyethylene instead of pex, but dimensionally it's the same. 

http://www.ipexinc.com/Content/Prod...rketId=9&MarketSegmentId=1&LanguageCode=en-CA


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Shark bites and acorns are a no-no on kitec for the reason Tim stated, would be hard to find 5/8" anyway...
> 
> Our Supply houses used to spec out heating systems with kitec and acorn fittings. It's been years and we're still cleaning up the mess.
> 
> IPEX still makes a variant of kitec for use as air lines. I think it's called duratec or something like that; it uses the same basic fitting system. The o-rings should match



I actually represented Kitec as their Expert Witness on the $900,000,000 Las Vegas lawsuit. Shark Bites are not approved on Kitec because it is not listed for Kitec. That said, there are ton of them out there where only the above slab plumbing was replaced.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

By the way, Kitec was a great system but their yellow brass fittings failed because of the water. The same way Rehau, Uponor, RTI and a bunch of other yellow brass fittings failed. The difference was Kitec was the first one to get PEX materials approved in Las Vegas Valley. Had IPEX not decided to close Kitec down the repairs would not have been that bad. Once there were no more pipes or fittings it was over.

Mark


----------



## Dsm (Nov 27, 2011)

Caber are you in the calgary area? There's a shop called fluid seal I've used for specialty o rings before.


----------

